# Replacement for hydroponics balls?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

What is something else I could use at the bottom of my terrarium for drainage besides hydroponics balls/ expanded clay pellets? I know that they work well, because they're light and round, however, I am having a really hard time finding them locally. I also am hesitant to use large pebbles (quarter size?) because it will be so heavy and also expensive to get enough to cover the bottom of my 75 gallon tank. Any suggestions? What have other people used? I have a contained water element, and then around it is going to be peat with plants.. the rocks/balls are needed for under this dryer area. I am afraid if I just put the peat down alone, it will turn into a big mud puddle or something. Help appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

you could just make a false bottom with sterelyne/egg crate.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Lava rock. You can get that in bags pretty much anywhere (Home Despot?).

You should be able to find LECA balls at any hydroponics store. Seems like hydroponics stores everywhere now. But, there isn't anything magical about LECA, it is just fluffy rocks. Lava rock is the same thing. Might want to rinse it well first.


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

You can also try styrofoam peanuts. It looks like.... but it works.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

fluffy rocks... thats a good one!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for the suggestions.. i guess i'll just have a shallow false bottom witih egg crates. why didn't i think of that?!?! thank you for quick responses.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Another expanded clay pellet is Aliflor. It's not as uniform as Hydroton, a fact I like better. You should be able to find it at a nursery/greenhouse that sells and has a good selection of orchids.
It's about the same price and comes in different sizes.

Eric


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

The only place that is around here that I can think of for gardening stuff is Home Depot. When I search on their website I find nothing for 'aliflor', 'leca', 'expanded clay', 'hydroponics', 'hydroton', 'lava'.... so that's why i'm sticking with egg crates and screen. They do have that.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

You won't find it at a normal hardware store. You'll have to open up the phone book and find hydroponic stores near you. I picked up a big bag (50L?...) for around 35 bucks.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Home Depot carries bags of lava rock in the garden center. Might not be on their website though. It is with the bags of mulch. Lowes and the other big chains are all pretty much the same, they put the lava rock with the mulch.



bludaffodils said:


> The only place that is around here that I can think of for gardening stuff is Home Depot. When I search on their website I find nothing for 'aliflor', 'leca', 'expanded clay', 'hydroponics', 'hydroton', 'lava'.... so that's why i'm sticking with egg crates and screen. They do have that.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

wouldn't lava rocks scrape the front of the class? i know there's way's to prevent it, but it's easier if you can just pour them in.

i might go to some nurseries to see if they have any other forms of expanded clay pellets like Aliflor mentioned in a post above.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Try using this link to search for stores in your area that sell Hydroton

http://www.genhydro.com/genhydro_US/wheretobuy.html 

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

nice link! apparently there's two stores within about 10 miles, thanks.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd be very surprised if there weren't greenhouses or nurseries in or around Lancaster. Some will be closed this time of year. Some will be open. May be worth it to take a shot, check the phonebook and call around a little. Or you can go with the eggcrate. I personally don't like the look of it and don't want to mess with black silicone to cover it up.  

Eric


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2006)

Darn I wish I had been more patient. I did find lava rocks at home depot, but I already started using egg crates. Thanks everyone.


----------

